# Dino Cazares FIGURE - Please Check it out :)



## Sebastian (May 3, 2012)

What's up!

I'd like to show you my latest figure - Dino Cazares!
This took about 110 hours 
I'm happy with the result - as always based on pictures only 

The figure is 8.5in / 21,5cm tall.

Pictures! note: I tried to take a couple angles in different light, so hopefully you can see the difference :





































Notice that the armbands have Fear Factory logos


And a very important part (probably my favorite haha)- the shoes!!!
Dino is a big Kobe Bryant/LA Lakers fan, and he is on the Kobe System! 
so I made him a pair of the new Nike Kobe VII System!\




Attack Fast!

All panels (hope that's the right word  ) are carved:


----------



## Sebastian (May 3, 2012)

You can also notice the logo on his t-shirt and basketball shorts






and on the heels I wrote "DINO" (actually through the NikeID site, you can order your own shoes, with your own color choice and own ID)

The guitar:














I hope with this figure Dino will achieve Success at Success ... like Richard Branson!


Thank You for checking out my work! 


and no... I don't get paid by Nike


----------



## TomAwesome (May 3, 2012)

I could have sworn I've seen this figure of yours before.  Nice job as always, and nice attention to detail!


----------



## TomAwesome (May 3, 2012)

Y'know... the emblem on the tongues of those shoes looks a lot like a Fear Factory logo.


----------



## Sebastian (May 3, 2012)

TomAwesome said:


> I could have sworn I've seen this figure of yours before.  Nice job as always, and nice attention to detail!



Thanks! 
Yes this is my second Dino Figure, and the "old one" was ... well compared to this it was just bad  
the old one was my first figure after a 7-8 year break, and now I'm a bit better  a bit 

Old one... meh...
http://th06.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2011/012/7/c/7c4d3f693c464074ce04fbb617aa85b5-d3710j3.jpg


----------



## Sebastian (May 3, 2012)

TomAwesome said:


> Y'know... the emblem on the tongues of those shoes looks a lot like a Fear Factory logo.



It really does!


----------



## Rick (May 3, 2012)

That looks badass, Sebastian.


----------



## Sebastian (May 3, 2012)

Rick said:


> That looks badass, Sebastian.



Thank You


----------



## Leuchty (May 3, 2012)

Fucking speechless...

...I've said too much...





Seriously Seb, amazing work! Awesome job on the Ibanez!


----------



## Sebastian (May 3, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> Fucking speechless...
> 
> ...I've said too much...
> 
> Seriously Seb, amazing work! Awesome job on the Ibanez!



Thank You very much! I really appreciate it


----------



## Razzy (May 3, 2012)

You don't do these on commission by any chance, do you? A little Razzy figure would be too cool, lol.


----------



## Sebastian (May 3, 2012)

Razzy said:


> You don't do these on commission by any chance, do you? A little Razzy figure would be too cool, lol.



Actually I do commissions


----------



## Razzy (May 3, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Actually I do commissions



I will contact you at some point about this.


----------



## Sebastian (May 3, 2012)

Razzy said:


> I will contact you at some point about this.



Cool


----------



## Furtive Glance (May 9, 2012)

Oh man, I didn't even think your first one was bad at all! This one's sweet! The detail on the shoes especially is insane.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 9, 2012)

Amazing good job


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 11, 2012)

Everything from you man... just so perfect.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 11, 2012)

wow....really cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Sebastian (May 11, 2012)

Furtive Glance said:


> Oh man, I didn't even think your first one was bad at all! This one's sweet! The detail on the shoes especially is insane.



Thank You, the first one was more... more like a character from The Simpsons 



leonardo7 said:


> Amazing good job


Thank You man! I really appreciate it 



iRaiseTheDead said:


> Everything from you man... just so perfect.


Just trying to be better each time 



M3CHK1LLA said:


> wow....really cool.







HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 11, 2012)

Man, if I had the money, I'd buy one from you and glue it onto my RG7321 I'm getting soon. Might be able to help me chug better!


----------



## Sebastian (May 11, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man, if I had the money, I'd buy one from you and glue it onto my RG7321 I'm getting soon. Might be able to help me chug better!



That would be pretty awesome


----------



## Alex6534 (May 11, 2012)

^ Gotta have Dino's figure on one shoulder an Dime on the other...EPIC AWESOMENESSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## Sebastian (May 11, 2012)

Alex6534 said:


> ^ Gotta have Dino's figure on one shoulder an Dime on the other...EPIC AWESOMENESSSS!!!!!!!



Yeah


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 19, 2012)

You made it way too tall to be Dino. 








Just kidding. 

That is fucking sweet, dude. Your attention to detail is amazing


----------



## Sebastian (May 19, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> You made it way too tall to be Dino.
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> That is fucking sweet, dude. Your attention to detail is amazing



Thanks


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow. That is just amazing. Very cool sculpture.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 1, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> Wow. That is just amazing. Very cool sculpture.



Thanks man!


----------



## Ultraussie (Aug 2, 2012)

This is mad. Awesome figure ahha.
Should show this to Dino Dino Cazares | Facebook

Mad detail on the shoes and the guitar.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 5, 2012)

Ultraussie said:


> This is mad. Awesome figure ahha.
> Should show this to Dino Dino Cazares | Facebook
> 
> Mad detail on the shoes and the guitar.



Thanks man! 

Actually... this was a present for Dino  I think he liked it


----------



## yellowv (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome work Sebastian. It looks fantastic.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 5, 2012)

yellowv said:


> Awesome work Sebastian. It looks fantastic.



Thank You


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 10, 2012)

So wait... you really gave it to Dino himself?


----------



## nikt (Aug 10, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Actually... this was a present for Dino  I think he liked it



Jacek has some pix with Dino holding that figure. You should post it Seba


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 10, 2012)

^I'd love to see that!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 10, 2012)

nikt said:


> Jacek has some pix with Dino holding that figure. You should post it Seba



Good idea


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 11, 2012)

^ Wow, Sebastian. If I were you, I would have cried at the sight of this picture. so much win!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 11, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> ^ Wow, Sebastian. If I were you, I would have cried at the sight of this picture. so much win!



OK... well...  it's a cool picture and all, but nothing really to cry about 

Or maybe I didn't get something here 

Of course don;t get me wrong - It's a great honor for me that I was able to make a figure for Dino


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 11, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> OK... well...  it's a cool picture and all, but nothing really to cry about
> 
> Or maybe I didn't get something here
> 
> Of course don;t get me wrong - It's a great honor for me that I was able to make a figure for Dino



Well I'd be extremely honoured and the fact that he actually had time to:
A, accept your gift
B, take a picture of him with it

Now I'm not sure if you know him personally, or are just a fan. But if you're just a fan and one of your favourite musicians/idols could take a picture with something that you made them would be awesome. Most artists nowadays are either too busy to do anything or really don't care about their fans.

Sorry if I'm not making sense. its 5am and I haven't slept yet


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 11, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Well I'd be extremely honoured and the fact that he actually had time to:
> A, accept your gift
> B, take a picture of him with it
> 
> ...



You make perfect sense 

Dino is super cool, down to earth - and he respects his fans... if more musicians would be like Dino the world would be a better place 

I'm a fan  ... and I think I can say I know him personally, obviously not as good as some people (Heeeeey Rick   )
Actually I was there when Dino got the figure - what a great day it was! Probably in my top 1 best days ever


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 11, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> ^ Wow, Sebastian. If I were you, I would have cried at the sight of this picture. so much win!



check this out - this Dude is so excited when he met Dino - it's nice to see happy fans!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 11, 2012)

That is awesome! I've watched one playthrough with him a few years back... never heard anything about him, never really got to "liking" him until I saw this thread. I checked him out and hes and awesome guy!


----------

